# Höhenprofil / Höhenmeter Deister



## Bosen (19. Mai 2005)

n'abend!

Ich habe vor in Willingen den kleinen Marathon von ca. 52km und 1200 hm zu fahren. Da ich aber erst seit kurzem dabei bin, und bisher nur im Deister meine Touren gemacht habe wollte ich mich mal eben erkundigen, ob ihr mir voll ganz grob die Höhenmeter meiner bisherigen Touren sagen könnten? 

Ich brauche das halt als kleinen "Mutmacher"... nicht das ich hier was ich fahre bei 500 hm liege und dann dort voll schlapp mache. 

Also hier mal eine der Strecken wie ich sie öfter fahre:

aus *Bredenbeck* über den "Hauptwanderweg" ca. bis zum *Annaturm*. Vom Annaturm zum *Parkplazt Niensteder Paß* (da wo die Zahnärzte mit ihren Goldwings stehen  ). Dann einmal über die Straße und von da aus direkt hoch zum *Nordmanns Turm*. Ab daRi. *Kreuzbuche* und dann runter nach *Barsinghausen Waldstadion*. Ab dort fahre ich über Egesdorf wieder nach Barsinghausen und dann die Straße bis zum *Nienstder Paß Parkplatz* wieder hoch. Dann wieder hoch zum* Annaturm* und von da aus über den Hauptwanderweg nach *Bredenbeck* zurück.

Bin da ziemlich genau 49 km unterwegs und brauche so +/- 2:25 Stunden. Ich bin während dem letzten Anstieg zum Annaturm ziemlich fertig, allerdings ist da noch nen bisschen was drin. 

So wäre echt super wenn ihr so gaaaaanz in etwa sagen könntet ob mit meiner Trainingsstrecke die 52km und 1200hm von Willingen zu vergleichen sind.

Danke Basti


----------



## Hellfish (19. Mai 2005)

Moin!

Es ist (leider) schon ein paar Tage her, dass ich das letzte mal im Deister war. Und so habe ich mich bei der Strecke zwischen "Nordmannsturm" und "Straße hoch zum Pass" wohl etwas vertan, aber ich komme so auf ca 750hm.
An den angehängten Grafiken kannst Du sehen, welchen Weg ich gewählt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Mai 2005)

Ich bin den kleinen Marathon in Willingen schon mehrmals mitgefahren . Die Strecke ist schon etwas anstrengender als deine Deisterrunde , zumal es in Willingen fast immer regnet . Ich würde 30 - 45 min mehr einplanen , du solltest es aber gut schaffen . Letztes Jahr hat der langsamste glaub ich knapp 6 Stunden gebraucht .
Lass dich aber nicht von der Raserei am Anfang anstecken , ist ja ein Marathon und 2500 Leute können ganz schön drängeln . 
Ich bin auch in Willingen , aber dieses Jahr nur zum gucken , ist ja Worldcup .
Viel Spaß ...


----------



## Bosen (20. Mai 2005)

@ Hellfish.

Danke für das Posting. Dann sind es auf jeden Fall 750 hm, denn ich fahre ja rund 50 Kilometer nach Tacho und dein Profil liegt ja bei 38 km. Deswegen sind da bestimmt noch ein paar Meter versteckt. 

Mit was für einem Toll kann man sowas machen?

@ Evel Knievel

Dann höre ich jetzt auf mir Gedanken zu machen. Scheint ja dann wirklich schaffbar zu sein.


----------



## Hellfish (20. Mai 2005)

Bosen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hellfish.
> 
> Danke für das Posting. Dann sind es auf jeden Fall 750 hm, denn ich fahre ja rund 50 Kilometer nach Tacho und dein Profil liegt ja bei 38 km. Deswegen sind da bestimmt noch ein paar Meter versteckt.


 Die Differenz liegt einerseits daran, dass ich, wie schon erwähnt, zwischen Nordmannsturm und Passstraße garantiert einen anderen Weg gewählt habe, anderseits daran, dass ich nicht immer auf den Wegen geblieben bin, sondern nur die markanten Eckpunkte verbunden habe. Dadurch kann es schon zu nicht unerheblichen Differenzen bei der Strecke kommen.
Die Höhenmeter hauen jedoch ganz gut hin. 




> Mit was für einem Toll kann man sowas machen?


Mit *toll*en Tools. 
Mit Top50 erstelle ich die Strecke und das Höhenrelief, mit Tilox wird das resultierende Höhenprofil geglättet.


----------



## Bosen (20. Mai 2005)

upsi... das war ein morgendlicher Verschreiber; ich meinte natürlich tool


----------



## foxi (21. Mai 2005)

Evel Knievel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch in Willingen , aber dieses Jahr nur zum gucken , ist ja Worldcup


    wir aus Ni. auch , aber nicht nur zum gucken sondern


----------



## Holzfeller (22. Mai 2005)

Tschuldigung für die klaren Worte ihr Viecher, aber der weg ist das Ziel. Bis zum ziel kommt jeder, irgendwann, hauptsache spaß und davon nicht wenig.
Also denkt nicht über km nach sondern das der Spaßfaktor möglich maximal ist und wenn dir Muskeln schmerzen bist du auf dem richtgen weg.


----------



## KarlvT (22. Mai 2005)

Hi, guck dir mal den Weg an, der vom Nordmannsturm runter in Richtung Kirchdorf geht. Wenn Du ne deisterwanderkarte hast rot gestrichelt mündet in mit B4 bezeichneten Weg und endet am Parkplatz Bärenhöhle. Zum Kennenlernen runterfahren und in Zukunft rauf (als ersatz für die Strasse von Basche zum Pass).Ist auf jeden fall anstrengender. Viel Schepass im (Muskel)-Sauerland.
Karl


			
				Bosen schrieb:
			
		

> n'abend!
> 
> Ich habe vor in Willingen den kleinen Marathon von ca. 52km und 1200 hm zu fahren. Da ich aber erst seit kurzem dabei bin, und bisher nur im Deister meine Touren gemacht habe wollte ich mich mal eben erkundigen, ob ihr mir voll ganz grob die Höhenmeter meiner bisherigen Touren sagen könnten?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bosen (22. Mai 2005)

@KarlvT

Den Weg kenne ich. Ich habe nur etwas angegeben was man gut nachvoll ziehen kann, aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp. Also was ich persönlich nen ziemlichen Anstieg finde, ist der Weg von der Wennigser Mark hoch zum Annaturm, und zwar nicht der geteerte sondern es gibt so einen geschlängelten Waldweg. 

Sonst finde ich noch ganz anständig von Springe hoch zum Taternpfahl...... obwohl es andersrum lustiger und vorallem schneller ist


----------



## Kacy (22. Mai 2005)

tach auch!

das mit den höhenmetern ist schwer zu sagen, würde aber laut deiner beschreibung auf weit weniger als 1000hm tippen, vielleicht 700-800.
ausserdem hast du im sauerland mehr höhenmeter am stück, weil die hügel etwas höher sind, deshalb ist die beanspruchung auch etwas anders.
dennoch ist der deister ein gutes trainingsgebiet, im letzten jahr haben wir uns hier hauptsächlich auf unseren alpencross vorbereitet.

einen super investition für fahrer wie dich ist ein bike-computer mit höhenmesser. die geben einem gute (und viele) informationen und sind mittlerweile auch sehr genau.
ich habe zb. den mc 1.0 von vdo. im handel kostet er jetzt 79,90 euro, bei e-bay bekommst du ihn sicher auch günstiger.

bis balde im walde,

kacy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2005)

Hi,

700 hm könnte ich auch bestätigen. Vergleichbar ist es deswegen nicht.
Die genannten Deisterweg haben ja eher Autobahncharakter.
Die Strecken in Willingen sind schon etwas heftiger.
Für Willingen solltest du ca. 3:30 - 3:45 kalkulieren.

PS: fahre auch oft ab Bredenbeck, auch ähnliche Wege. Erst gestern wieder ähnliche Strecke wie du in 1:55.

Interesse mal zusammen zu fahren ?


----------



## Hitzi (31. Mai 2005)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> wir aus Ni. auch , aber nicht nur zum gucken sondern



Moinsen,

dan werden wir uns bestimmt dort sehen. Ich schieb Euch mal meine Handy-Nr. per PM zu. Wir fahren Freitag gegen 10.00 Uhr los. Zelten bis der Arzt kommt und natürlich am Freitag      

Ab eram Sonntag sind stramme 130 Km geplant. Habe vor zwei Jahren die Hitzeschlacht mitgemacht - allerdings nur 99 Km. Das war klasse 

Gibt es eigentlich ein Zeitlimit bei der Zieldurchfahrt bei Km 99? Habe so etwas im Ohr. Kann aber in den Unterlage nicht wirklich etwas darüber finden.  Werkann helfen?

Wetter soll ja mal egal sein, es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung   

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------

